# Species you would *not* choose for your fursona



## Herdingcats (Apr 22, 2020)

Let's talk about the species you wouldn't like as your fursona, or decided didn't quite fit.

In my case: 
-I didn't choose a swan because of the neck. Also they swim and I don't like swimming. 
-Giraffes were not for me since they're tall and I'm short. 
-Komodo dragons were too ferocious-looking to be my sona.
-Penguins - I don't like the ocean
-Millipede - too many legs
-Zebra - too many stripes (because I like to draw my characters easily without remembering which pattern goes where)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 22, 2020)

At the time of designing my sona, I was pretty set on a monkey, but not too long ago, I was thinking of making him a rabbit. I wanted an animal that's slim, quick, athletic and agile. 
A bunny is almost that but bunnies aren't so good at climbing.
Maybe a tiger, but they are too big and too strong.
A cat would be have nice, but I wanted something else.
Any fox or dog would have been a no - they aren't as slim and as agile.
A rat? I like rats, they can be good at almost everything. But no, not quite what I'm looking for.

I ended up making my 'sona because at that time, I was playing a lot of League of Legends and Wukong was my favourite champion at the time. If I hadn't been playing as much, maybe he'd have been a bunny.


----------



## NathanBitTheMoon (Apr 22, 2020)

I personally like canines the most. One that I could not chose would be either an insect or a farm animal (except a few). 

The reason I don't like them is because- well- they just seem kinda abnormal I guess. Also I hate incects in general. But you do you


----------



## Punji (Apr 22, 2020)

Not an invertebrate, just no thank you, avian 'cause I don't feel like they'd represent Punji in the proper light, and maybe not a canine, they're over-saturated and cliche. Wouldn't want a primate or anything, too close to disgusting humans. 

Not a horse either, I don't really like horses that much. Maybe some lizards or reptiles? No amphibians or snakes though. No turtles either.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 22, 2020)

Ape.

Why would I want to be a hairier version of myself?


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Elephant, rhino and hippo.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 22, 2020)

Horses because I believe they look ugly af, simply put.

Elephants because the trunk is ridiculous.

Any avian, too fragile for my tastes and speaking of taste, are only good for eating.

Domestic pigs because they lack the cool aspect of boars.

Rabbits because too feminine for my taste.

Protogen because see rabbits.

Primagen because I find closed species to be an idiotic concept.

And probably the one that will get me in the most trouble, foxes.


----------



## ZeroGHero (Apr 22, 2020)

Skunk and anything with cold blood.



Zerzehn said:


> Primagen because I find closed species to be an idiotic concept.



You deserve a like for this statement.


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 22, 2020)

Animals with specialized traits are not my thing. I am physically unremarkable. 

The choice of fursonas are more of an animalistic spirit representations of me.



Zerzehn said:


> Primagen because I find closed species to be an idiotic concept.



I wholeheartedly second that.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 22, 2020)

Several animals/monsters were considered, but at the end I ended up with... what I have now.

Stuff that I avoided, even if others suggested it:

Wolf: Too much "alpha asshole" for me. Also my ancestors did not think too highly of the savage beast, and I live in a place where they are not common. 
Bear: Tired of the furry stereotype associated with them and really, I felt like my fursona's design would benefit from being something that people didn't expect to be bulky.
Fox: Too cliche.
Panda: I am not Chinese.
Cattle/Bull: Similar to the bear situation.
Lion: Similar to the wolf situation in terms of "alpha asshole", but also I'm not too fond of lions, especially in regards to tigers and hyenas and how people view them.
Tiger: See panda for one explanation. Also all those stripes! 
Domestic Dog: Just no.

Stuff that I considered, but obviously didn't go with:

Coyote: As American as potatoes. It's what I was using for a bit even... But alas, I am not Native American, and I don't think people would have saw "coyote" so much as "wolf".
Hyena: Was a possibility, but never went on paper. Also male hyenas are not as massive as people would think they would be.
Maine Coon/Norwegian Forest Cat: Another strong contender, if people know what the breed of cat is. However, it's a cat, and I didn't want to be a cat.
Boar: Was suggested by people, and was a strong possibility, but at the end of the day, I didn't really like the idea of being a "pig" in more than just the expression. 
Shark: Another one that was actually used from time to time, and was a well-designed character. But, despite being from the Golden State, born in the "surf capital of the world" no less, I am a terrible swimmer, and I didn't need to get told by people that sharks don't have hair and all that jazz.
Orca: See shark.
Goat: Would have been a contender if they just had longer tails.
Stag: Similar to the goat situation, although there was also the concern of antlers and having to remember what the designs looked like.
Monkey: This was also a possibility, especially since Infernape was one of my favorite Pokemon. However, I felt like I'd just be presenting myself as a XL Monkey King Lite.

And finally, stuff I used to be:

Shire Horse: This was my fursona for a while until some life events reminded me that I'm not as much of a stoic hard worker as I think I am and instead that I'm prone to losing my temper and that I won't mindlessly work for anyone.
Scaly Western Dragon: Before the horse, there was this.


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 22, 2020)

Pig/Boar: Just doesn't appeal to me.
Apes (orangutan, gorilla, etc.): I don't want to get reminded of old schoolyard taunts.
Domestic dog: Too obedient.
Skunk: Tried it before, but I couldn't imagine myself as such.
Hybrids: Found it a bit complicated, especially when thinking about traits.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't dislike any animals and, having multiple sonas and thinking about making even more, I'm actually quite open to the possibility of creating a secondary sona of a species which I never previously considered.
Still, there are certain animals which, while I love and would have no problem making an oc of them, I don't think i'd ever be inclined to make a fursona of.

Koala: Yes, yes, I'm Australian and I LOOOOOVE them fuzzy wuzzy leaf munchers, one of my all time favourite animals. But, I just don't see too much of myself in them (apart from the laziness). Adorable, plump, carefree - not really me.

Elephants/rhinos/hippos: I've mashed them together because its for similar reasons. once again, I love them heaps, but their sheer size , bulkiness and power doesn't relate too much to me either. 

there are probably more but I can't really think of any off the top of my head right now. And, who knows, I may well change my mind one day


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Koala: Yes, yes, I'm Australian and I LOOOOOVE them fuzzy wuzzy leaf munchers, one of my all time favourite animals. But, I just don't see too much of myself in them (apart from the laziness). Adorable, plump, carefree - not really me.



*zips @Ravofox into an oversize, cushiony Koala onesie*

Awwwwwww!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2020)

Jellyfish


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2020)

For me, Protgens. And most any invented species, but especially protogens.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2020)

Simo said:


> *zips @Ravofox into an oversize, cushiony Koala onesie*
> 
> Awwwwwww!



you know what, this isn't half bad (still won't make a koala sona though)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> Elephant, rhino and hippo.





Zerzehn said:


> Elephants because the trunk is ridiculous.


*sad mammoth noises*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2020)

Anything that doesn't cuddle is out of the question. Also nothing spiny, slimy, or otherwise unpleasant to hug.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 22, 2020)

Simo said:


> For me, Protgens. And most any invented species, but especially protogens.



I mean I've got Pokemon characters and use some WoW races (apparently everyone really loves my Zandalari troll for some reason), but I feel like with a fursona you need something that doesn't have another creator's mark on it. I don't really want to get lawyers involved over something as personal and rather trivial as using a design for a personal avatar/alter ego.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 22, 2020)

Bugs just because the logistics of creating an anthro bug seem unreasonable. I know it's probably been done before but it seems like a daunting task. No hate to bugs though, bugs are pretty neat


----------



## Keefur (Apr 22, 2020)

A preconceived character, like an actual known cartoon character.  I wouldn't be a Snagglepuss, or Yogi Bear, for instance.  However, this is my personal choice and I don't eschew others who choose them.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> I really like fluffy huggable things, and I really only had experience drawing mammals, so everything that wasn't a mammal was excluded. I also didn't want to be some kind of canine, vulpine, or feline because I thought they would be too cliche (even though I still like them).
> 
> And to anyone wondering what other species I was thinking of going with, the only other species I really considered was actually a Raccoon. That means there's probably an alternate universe where I'm not HunterSkunk and am instead HunterRaccoon :3



I once had a theory that there's an alternate furry universe, in which all skunks are raccoons 

(have had that same idea myself, as far as alternate fursonas go)


----------



## Keefur (Apr 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> I once had a theory that there's an alternate furry universe, in which all skunks are raccoons
> 
> (have had that same idea myself, as far as alternate fursonas go)


Skunks are very similar to raccoons except they are designed to smell bad BEFORE they go digging through the  trash.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2020)

As someone that's been switching fursona species like 20+ times throughout my 9 years in the fandom (as well as variants of them, like anthro, taur, feral, etc), I guess I just have a lot that don't work with me anymore.

- (Most) canines : Way too overrated and common. Also for some reason I don't like brushy tails like that (yeah fite me m9).
- Felines : Short snout. Just as overrated. Too agile and quick for a lazy fat-ass like me lmao
- Dragons : Also overrated, and because I'm definitely not gonna like flying much, I'd probably get sick.
- Kangaroos : Absolutely love them, but same as horses, don't go well with me.
- Raptors : Again, absolute favorite for me, but same as felines. Don't fit me.
- Scorpions : Probably my most favorite of all because I'm freaking obsessed with having a tail to attack like them. Though I have never been able to draw them well for the life of me, so they're off-limits.
- Boars : Used to like them, but the name sound weird in Vietnamese.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 23, 2020)

I knew I had to be a cat, so I honestly never really considered other species. I'm way too similar to cats to consider something else.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 23, 2020)

There are probably quite a few other species besides dragons that could represent me.  I am nowhere near shifty enough to feel comfortable being represented by an amorphous species like a jellyfish.


----------



## Perkaholic (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm open to a WHOLE lot of different species, but I don't wanna make characters for certain ones.


Dragons - I simply don't know what I would do with one that hasn't already been done.
Foxes - Cliche, overdone, and not all that flexible with expected personalities.
Wolves - It simply never occured to me to use this canine species at all. Maybe it's just that I don't have a lineup to fit one in.
Elves - I refuse.
Dragon/Human Hybrids - I SUPER refuse.
Most Hybrids in General - (see #4 and #5)
Pokemon - Sometimes, I consider this. I really do! But whenever it occurs to me that there's an opportunity to create one of these, I fail to find a look that hasn't already been done.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 24, 2020)

Before finally staying in the fandom, I kept joining with new, random fursonas. I really had no direction and felt no connection to them. I'll include some I had used and some I would never use as one.

- Owl (As much as I like owls irl, I realized that a bird in general doesn't fit me.)
- Bear (I made a random bear character and tbh I have no connection or attachment to bears whatsoever.)
- Fox (This was an idea since red foxes and I share the same hair color, but that's as far as the similarities go.)
- Dog (I'm not a dog person and have had less than pleasant experiences with dogs. Compared to how clean cats are, dogs are kind of gross.)
- Sloth (I don't think they're cute and view them as pretty pathetic creatures.)
- Panda (Same as sloths.)
- Male lion (I don't like their mane.)
- Honey badger (They are ugly bastards both inside and out.)

Some of my comments will probably annoy some people, but they're just my crappy opinions. (๑•﹏•) If I think of more species I'll make another reply.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Wolves. Nothing against them, they’re cool. There’s just lots of them and I don’t think I could be bothered to come up with a pattern that nobody else has done before.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 24, 2020)

Any non mammals.
Any which are not with 4 limbs.
Any with body parts which collide with wearables other than ears and tails. (Although my sona doesn't wear)
Any nonexistent species.

And.. you'll see the point :3


----------

